# How much compost and top soil?



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Planning ahead for the spring. Going to do a layer of compost and topsoil from a local place suggested. Its been a year since we've lived in our new home and I have found out the soil is garbage... Everything planted dies. Grass just doesnt have what it needs and doing a soil testin a million places just isnt of intrest. So I want to give the grass and flower bed a fresh start. I'll also dig about 3-5ft wide trench around the tree and fill it with said mix.

Question is how thick of a layer would/ do you all lay down when applying topsoil?

The plan is to do this for the next few years until I feel the soil is a solid platform for growth.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

If it were me, and killing the grass wasn't an issue, as much as I could afford.

Otherwise just a bit. Broadcast it with a shovel and then brush it down with a broom.

You're not going to "level" it so much with topsoil.. use sand for that.

From what others have said on here.

1. You do need a soil test. 
2. I can almost guarantee Bermuda will grow in your soil.
3. The best thing for long term soil correction is just proper lawn maintenance. There is a guide written by a fellow TLC'er called the Bermuda Bible. It's good stuff.

Best of luck to you. Sometimes it's hard to know where to start. My advice is start with a soil test. Then just start making corrections.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Well the bermuda is growing its just not where I want it. Im really not wanting to buying products off the shelf and repeating that process over and over. I'd really like to keep this all natural as this green earth was intended to be. 
Having said that I find myself in this organic debacle.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

The soil is full of rocks btw. You wont dig a hole with out digging into rock in my yard. Anyone with any experience on this compost or top soil?


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Core aerate and 1/4" compost is fairly standard after you've mowed a few times. Soil tests are organic and can save you years of work.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

You might have a ph problem or be deficient in a nutrient. How will you know without doing a soil test? That is the best place to start so you know what to correct and make the lawn happy. I would definitely do that before bothering with amending the soil.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Please read this;
https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/fnr/fnr-faq-11-w.pdf

You are proposing a plan that cuts tree roots (digging a trench) and smothers them (adding a lot of topsoil).


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Bermuda will never grow around the tree. The tree will rob all moisture and nutrients from any plants growing under them, plus it will shade out any Bermuda under it. Also, you could end up killing the tree. That would solve your problem though, I suppose.

I would just just top dress with compost if you feel the need, knowing that it won't do any long-term leveling and follow the Bermuda Bible as far as maintaining the turf. Bermuda does fine in rocky soil. Look at how well it does in the sidewalk and driveway cracks.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

If you have time and still have the interest. Google a few things. I've learned a lot just playing on you tube.

The Grass Factor. Lots of information here.
Lawncology. He has a soil series (about 8 videos). More good information on his channel too.

Jeff Lowenfels. Teaming With Series. 3 books every organic gardner should have.

Google "Back to Eden Garden" This is about as close to all natural as you can get.

Also, keep in mind that there are "organic" substitutions to almost all herbicides and pesticides. Milorganite is an all organic fertilizer. You could have a very healthy and lush looking lawn with a very little carbon footprint. It can be done, just not without time and effort, or money for that matter.

Hop on over to the Organic Lawn Care section of the site. Good information in the Soil Fertility section as well.

Best of luck.

Andrew.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Bermuda will never grow around the tree. The tree will rob all moisture and nutrients from any plants growing under them, plus it will shade out any Bermuda under it. Also, you could end up killing the tree. That would solve your problem though, I suppose.
> 
> I would just just top dress with compost if you feel the need, knowing that it won't do any long-term leveling and follow the Bermuda Bible as far as maintaining the turf. Bermuda does fine in rocky soil. Look at how well it does in the sidewalk and driveway cracks.


Actually the tree is a baby... Only been planted in the yard a year. See my thread in the tree section or whatever its called. Names what tree do I have? 
The burmuda grows nicely around the tree without an issue as of yet. Im sure time will show different. The plan was to dig around the current root span to provide the roots something of substance to grow into.

That being said I will look into the soil test to appease the crowd here. If it means im spending xxx on supplements a year then I'll just stick to my current topsoil or compost plan as I can literally purchase enough to do both front and backyard for a few hundred.

Thank you all for the advise


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

GreenLand said:


> Planning ahead for the spring. Going to do a layer of compost and topsoil from a local place suggested. Its been a year since we've lived in our new home and I have found out the soil is garbage... Everything planted dies. Grass just doesnt have what it needs and doing a soil testin a million places just isnt of intrest. So I want to give the grass and flower bed a fresh start. I'll also dig about 3-5ft wide trench around the tree and fill it with said mix.
> 
> Question is how thick of a layer would/ do you all lay down when applying topsoil?
> 
> The plan is to do this for the next few years until I feel the soil is a solid platform for growth.


If a layer of soil/compost is layered on top of existing soil, whatever is wrong with the soil underneath quickly percolates upward into the new soil. I see this problem all of the time. Good soil on top of bad soil acquires the chemical issues that make the soil underneath bad. I highly recommend taking a few soil samples. If I wanted to put something ontop of bad soil, it would be sand rather than dirt/soil. Reason why is that sand is less likely to retain the chemical faults of the soil underneath.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > Planning ahead for the spring. Going to do a layer of compost and topsoil from a local place suggested. Its been a year since we've lived in our new home and I have found out the soil is garbage... Everything planted dies. Grass just doesnt have what it needs and doing a soil testin a million places just isnt of intrest. So I want to give the grass and flower bed a fresh start. I'll also dig about 3-5ft wide trench around the tree and fill it with said mix.
> ...


Now this gets me thinking... Good point! I'll test and let you all know what i find. Any of the big box store test kits recomened?


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Your local county extension office will likely do it for free. Most are affiliated with universities. Probably A&M for you.

Mine even came and did the sampling for me.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Also, we're all visual people... so takes lots of pics.


----------



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > Planning ahead for the spring. Going to do a layer of compost and topsoil from a local place suggested. Its been a year since we've lived in our new home and I have found out the soil is garbage... Everything planted dies. Grass just doesnt have what it needs and doing a soil testin a million places just isnt of intrest. So I want to give the grass and flower bed a fresh start. I'll also dig about 3-5ft wide trench around the tree and fill it with said mix.
> ...


How do you fix the soil underneath? Is it even possible?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Because it is very difficult to change soil, I suggest sand capping bad soils. Sand does not retain the problematic elements as much as dirt would.,


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Alright here we go. Im sure yall might ask what am i complaining about... I grew up with lawns that were a deep green and that is what im after. The pics of the flowers are to show the difference in what using some organic potting soil and the dirt that came on my land will do to a plant. Its been 2 months since these were planted. Can you all tell which have no potting soil? Don't mind the grass growing into the flower bed. Been lazy the past few weeks.lol i water twice a week 25mins.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Snapshot of whats beneeth&#128556;


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)




----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

In respect to the comment about what is beneath coming up. That is exactly what the rocks are doing...


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

There are a few good reasons to perform a soil test. If your PH is too high, iron will get bound in the soil and your turf will look yellow (iron = green). Same if you have high phosphorus levels. If your soil has high levels of sodium or a poor calcium to magnesium ratio, you're likely to have soil with poor flocculation (tight soil): hard, crusty, and difficult to get a healthy rootzone. Really any nutrient deficiency could be causing your turf to appear unhealthy.

What fertilizer have you used, and how much?


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Scotts turf ferts and some other cheapo stuff. Nothing did anything in respect to providing a deep green.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

It might be too late in the season, but I'd see how it responded to some ironite and milorganite or screamin green before doing much else.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A lot of that does not look like normal rock. Looks like limestone. I deal with a similar problem with coral coming up through a thin layer of dirt.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Well what ever it is I got enough to put around a small pond that I will put in the backyard. I wonder if the rock just compounds my issue.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Darth_V8r said:


> It might be too late in the season, but I'd see how it responded to some ironite and milorganite or screamin green before doing much else.


Ok I'll see what i can find locally.


----------

